# Scrap Processing Machine



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, Im new and have access to lots of circuit boards. I was wondering how to get the gold off and out of them. I don't know if you need a machine or chemicals or what. ANYTHING! Thanks, Kobe :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Kobe,
You have been a member less than an hour. You have a lot of reading ahead of you. You will find the answers to your question and much more by reading the forum. You may find it easier to just sell them.
You have some homework ahead, help will be here if you need it, but please read and search the forum a bit first.
Jim


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Kobe,
> You have been a member less than an hour. You have a lot of reading ahead of you. You will find the answers to your question and much more by reading the forum. You may find it easier to just sell them.
> You have some homework ahead, help will be here if you need it, but please read and search the forum a bit first.
> Jim


I have researched this stuff quite a bit in the past, and was wondering if there was a simple was to remove gold plating, Though thanks, Kobe


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Watch Lazer Steve's videos on his website;
http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Also Palladium has the forum handbooks to download in his signature section of his member page;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1666

Gold fingers are easy, pins are a little harder. Whole boards I just sell.

Jim


----------



## pinwheel (Feb 25, 2010)

How much is a lot?

I will buy them if you have tonnage.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> How much is a lot?
> 
> I will buy them if you have tonnage.


 

Oh, About a 100 lbs, or so. Can probably get access to lots more. Kobe


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 25, 2010)

> I have researched this stuff quite a bit in the past, and was wondering if there was a simple was to remove gold plating,


If you've researched this quite a bit,and still have to ask then I would just consider selling it if I were you.
Johnny


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > I have researched this stuff quite a bit in the past, and was wondering if there was a simple was to remove gold plating,
> 
> 
> If you've researched this quite a bit,and still have to ask then I would just consider selling it if I were you.
> Johnny



Well what it comes down to is that I was Simply asking if there was an easy to use machine out there, Kobe


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say no to the easy machine question.

Jim


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I would say no to the easy machine question.
> 
> Jim




Is there any machine?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

A machine to do what? Put boards in and get gold out?


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriously copperkid.......no offense,but if there were some "easy" machine out there none of us would be here.
Johnny


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> A machine to do what? Put boards in and get gold out?



You got it!


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> Seriously copperkid.......no offense,but if there were some "easy" machine out there none of us would be here.
> Johnny




Ok, sorry for taking any of your time.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > A machine to do what? Put boards in and get gold out?
> ...



If you find one, save your money, because it will be a scam.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > jimdoc said:
> ...




Ok, thanks! I bid on one on ebay up to $100 and good thing I lost. It was a reverselectroplator.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Check the videos I told you about on Lazer Steve's site.
They should help you.

Jim


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Check the videos I told you about on Lazer Steve's site.
> They should help you.
> 
> Jim




I got on the website, but could not find them, Kobe


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Under the red lettering there is a yellow section with a list of the video categories. Click show, and it will show the separate videos.
Check the Cell Videos.

Jim


----------



## shadybear (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never used a cell but from reading here on the forum and LaserSteve's site you will be able to make your own for far less then several hundred dollars for a plastic bucket and a couple of stainless steel plates,Read,Read, Read.
You will here this many times.
Everything you need to know is here!


----------

